# where to get longer tuner lug bolts ??



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

i need some 50mm long shank tuner lug bolts and either 
55-60mm long shank, tuner lug bolts,

where can u get some of these dam thing they are hard to find in 14x1.5. 

need them cause i have 15mm spacers in front and 25 in back, 

getting some wheels but i need the dam spacers and tuner lugs


----------



## dubcreeping (Mar 17, 2008)

check blackforestindustries.com they have multiple sizes to choose from including 50mm. *price is $1.85 each*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I will check


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes we can get 55mm tuner lug bolts for $4 each plus shipping


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

still looking for some


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

ttt, anybody know where to get some from that are not 4 bucks a piece ?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

You won't find them cheaper. You are looking for a very specific bolt.
Have you considered buying spacers that bolt to the hub, and then you use stock length bolts to hold the wheel on?

They would probably be safer in the width that you are running.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah but i already got the spacers now, and got the long lug bolts, but they are the stock type lug bolts and my new wheels u need the dam tuner lugs, guess im just gonna have to deal with it


----------



## Turb0Jetta (May 18, 2011)

*Tuner Lug Bolt*

I saw that you had responded to someone needing longer tuner lug bolts. I also am in need of some and would like to buy some. I looked at the fifteen 52 website and do not see them Can you tell me how to order them if you have them ? I need: Tuner Lug Bolt 14x1.50 Thread 55MM Shank
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes we have them and pm sent


----------



## jpgroth (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.ezaccessory.com/


----------



## MADSCIENTISTA (Nov 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we can get 55mm tuner lug bolts for $4 each plus shipping


When you say "tuner lugs" you reffer to the ones that come with a key (masterlock)..only way to get the lug out??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes they come with a key to remove them


----------



## Scotty6 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Tuner Lug Bolts*

...guess what I need!  I looked at your site, but I missed them somehow. I need a tuner lug bolt for 10mm and 20mm spacers. So, qty 10 at 38 - 40mm and qty 10 at 48 - 50mm. It's for a MK4 GTI 14x1.5. Please get back to me if you guys have it. I can't seem to find them anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I am pretty sure that all we can get right now is 55mm so you just have to cut them down for what size you need.


----------

